# Kmart Halloween - 2015



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh I am so mad! LOL
I saw a few items that I would have JUMPED on!!!! Of course, the items I wanted are not available at this time. Ohhhhhhhhhh 

Now I will be obsessively checking back hoping they get them in. hahaha


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

This is cool 
http://www.kmart.com/totally-ghoul-...7887722001P?prdNo=24&blockNo=24&blockType=G24


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

dont miss their small skeleton rats...i ordered some off ebay and omg they are awesome...six bucks here.. i like that creepy doll ..


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Been checking every day for Kmart to list their skeleton fish for purchase. It's been "temporarily unavailable" for a while now. Success this a.m. when I checked. 

So I can check a few other things of my list that I've been wanting for my haunt: 5 skeleton fish and 1 Totally Ghoul Halloween Zombie Foot, which Hilda had said she bought from them last year and painted up to go with one of her zombie groundbreakers (Larry I think it was) when she created a prop out of him*. I liked that foot a lot and even commented on it so when I was searching for something to push me over the $49 purchase amount for free shipping, saw it and in the cart it went. Then I got to the bottom of the order form and saw the place for coupon codes. Decided to go back to their main page and click on the TODAY'S COUPONS and they had $5 off for purchases over $50 which I still qualified for (KMART5OFF50). Yes!, it worked, so saved an extra $11.50 off my order. Am very pleased especially since I don't have to drive to my closest Sears or Kmart store to pick anything up. Should have my order by Wednesday the 12th and will post photos. 

What will I do with 5 fish? Figured at least one for use with my pirates. The others I think I will use on a mobile to make it look like dead fish are swimming through a window (ship's portal). I have the Dead Sea Aquarium DVD for another "fish" view. 

Here are the links to the items I purchased: 

Skeleton Fish: http://www.kmart.com/skeleton-fish-5.5-in/p-009W008176614001P?redirectType=SKIP_LEVEL

Totally Ghoul Zombie Foot: http://www.kmart.com/totally-ghoul-...W004972367001P?prdNo=1&blockNo=1&blockType=G1

*http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/141107-grandinroad-2015-a-61.html#post1761754


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

BTW I liked that this year for In Store pickup options they listed both Kmarts (which aren't that easy for me to get to) and Sears stores which are way more easier being in malls near me. 

When I was checking out I could pay by CC thru their site, use Paypal or pay in the store if I picked up. Liked those options. I think they are trying to be more customer friendly.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Got an email this a.m. that my order is on it's way. Sent with tracking info as well. Glad to see that shipping from Kmart is prompt.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Prompt?! It was downright crazy fast!! I just placed an order a day or two ago and one thing already arrived today! Totally unexpected.
That's great!

However... I can't believe this is happening to me AGAIN. I am just jinxed this summer, but the product does not work properly. 

I ordered that little Gemmy barking mummy dog. I was excited to see Kmart had it, as I've seen it in all the At Home shopping photos. I'm not in love with the design, but I've always had it in my mind that I wanted a cute little lap dog for one of my skeleton ladies. So I thought the kids would get a kick out of this little barking animated mummy dog.

Well, he makes noise and sits, then it is supposed to kind of pop back up onto it's feet. Every single time, when it pops back up, it falls over on it's side. Oh boy. 
It's a dud.

At this point, I am kind of laughing at what an absurd run I have had of dud animated products in my orders this summer. I guess I will try to return him. It's a waste of $25 like this.

Also, if anyone else is curious. It does a little growling (cute), a little barking (cute), but it does a lot of 'dog in pain' whining sound which actually upset my seven year old. He was sad the doggie was 'hurt'. (I'm just shaking my head at this point.) LOL

It matches the little dancing mummy that Home Depot or was it Lowes, carried last year that dances to Thriller.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

You must have conjured up some nasty spell there that backfired or someone has hexed you! You really are having your run of bad luck with stuff. The dog sounded cute. My fish and foot are due on Tuesday. last leg by post office.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Hilda---could you attach or glue a piece of clear plexiglass or a Pringles chip lid to one or two of the Mummy dog's feet to keep him from falling over when he pops back up?
Just a thought...........


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you GoS and DaveintheGrave! I'll see what I can do with him.

So speaking of crazy FAST delivery. The rest of my order came. Holy MOLY! I can't complain about how fast they get an order to you! WOW!

Here are some of the items. That crazy pop-and-fall dog. haha Small spider and rat skellies, and THE FISH. OMG I AM IN LOVE WITH THIS FISH.
I want more.  Fantastic! I'm happy happy.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

How the heck is the animated mummy dog SOLD OUT already?!! 

It's not even September yet....

Where can I buy one without paying way over retail?


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I was another one checking and re-checking for those fish to become available again. I have 2 on the way. I put 3 in my cart, but then was hit with an inexplicable fit of rationality-- go figure! I whittled down to 2. As good as they look, I wish I'd held out for all 3.

Hilda-- I think it's sweet that your little guy doesn't like wounded puppy sounds. Compassion is an excellent character aspect


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Cloak_Dagger said:


> How the heck is the animated mummy dog SOLD OUT already?!!
> It's not even September yet....
> Where can I buy one without paying way over retail?


Sold out? Already?! Wow. I bet they will be in the stores. Also At Home is carrying them in their stores (only we don't have an At Home near us).




ooojen said:


> I was another one checking and re-checking for those fish to become available again. I have 2 on the way. I put 3 in my cart, but then was hit with an inexplicable fit of rationality-- go figure! I whittled down to 2. As good as they look, I wish I'd held out for all 3.
> 
> Hilda-- I think it's sweet that your little guy doesn't like wounded puppy sounds. Compassion is an excellent character aspect


I wish I had another one or two! haha I was going to mount this one as a lab specimen. However, this morning ChefJuli suggested I use it for my zombie chef in the kitchen to be holding over a pot! haha I need at least one more now! 

Yep. I'm glad he felt sorry for the dog, and didn't just cover his ears.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Hilda your puppy looks so cute! Hard to imagine any kid being able to resist him or be scared by him. Love at first bark for sure.

Jealous you live closer to their warehouse than me.  I'm still scheduled for delivery on Tuesday. And can't wait to see my fish. By the looks and sounds of it i'm glad I stuck by the 5 I ordered. They will probably be the next to sell out. I did go back and forth with the number in my cart thinking I could get by with 2 for my pirates but knew I wanted more for my deep sea look too. Tossed around 3 to 5 and 3 again thinking I'm going to spend $50 on dead fish! Debated still on how many I might need to get the sea look I wanted and finally just bit the bullet. You guys are making me happy I kind of went overboard. The fish in your photos really looks good. Like the eye especially! Is it a 360 degree prop? It looks pretty good sized too. Hilda have you seen the Gemmy animated zombie fish on their website? The Kmart fish reminds me of the Gemmy Zombie. It's kind of like the Skeleton Billy Bones fish (Big Mouth Billy Bass) but meaner and it's on a black plaque. 

Dang that puppy is adorable.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Hilda your puppy looks so cute! Hard to imagine any kid being able to resist him or be scared by him. Love at first bark for sure.
> Jealous you live closer to their warehouse than me.  I'm still scheduled for delivery on Tuesday. And can't wait to see my fish. By the looks and sounds of it i'm glad I stuck by the 5 I ordered. They will probably be the next to sell out. I did go back and forth with the number in my cart thinking I could get by with 2 for my pirates but knew I wanted more for my deep sea look too. Tossed around 3 to 5 and 3 again thinking I'm going to spend $50 on dead fish! Debated still on how many I might need to get the sea look I wanted and finally just bit the bullet. You guys are making me happy I kind of went overboard. The fish in your photos really looks good. Like the eye especially! Is it a 360 degree prop? It looks pretty good sized too. Hilda have you seen the Gemmy animated zombie fish on their website? The Kmart fish reminds me of the Gemmy Zombie. It's kind of like the Skeleton Billy Bones fish (Big Mouth Billy Bass) but meaner and it's on a black plaque.
> Dang that puppy is adorable.


Thank you GoS!! Yes. The fish is great! It's amusing the heck out of me. Very nice quality too. The mouth is adjustable too. It is 360 degree and it sits up on those bottom fins. So very good opportunity to display it. Actually, I might have to shave some off one side to mount it on a board for a wall lab specimen like I planned! LOL

The dog is very cute. Thanks.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Now I want to go fishing.


----------



## CHEFJULI (Jun 3, 2012)

I've ordered my fish and cat!!! I swear I keep getting sucked in at every store! UGH!


----------



## amuck amuck (Jul 19, 2015)

Hilda said:


> Sold out? Already?! Wow. I bet they will be in the stores. Also At Home is carrying them in their stores (only we don't have an At Home near us).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hilda thank you for the pictures. I was also checking K mart everyday to check on the fish. Could not tell from the picture it's dimensions but when he showed up available I ordered anyway. But he looks like he will be perfect. I am a Boney Bunch fan and one of there guys is a man standing in a row boat holding a fish looking just like this one. I am going to place the large fish looking like he is now going to swallow the boat.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Cloak_Dagger said:


> How the heck is the animated mummy dog SOLD OUT already?!!
> 
> It's not even September yet....
> 
> Where can I buy one without paying way over retail?


I saw what looked like that same Mummy Dog in my "At Home" store.
Didn't notice the price, but I can go back and get one for you if you want.,


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I was in our area Kmart this evening and they started putting out Fall décor and also had some pretty nice Halloween LED candles.


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

It looks like Kmart might get a few of my dollars this year. 

The skeleton fish is what originally got my attention, but this guy....he's a must have:


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Defenestrator said:


> It looks like Kmart might get a few of my dollars this year.
> 
> The skeleton fish is what originally got my attention, but this guy....he's a must have:


I picked one of these up at Joann Fabrics the other day. for $24.00. It's a very cool prop!


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

DaveintheGrave said:


> I saw what looked like that same Mummy Dog in my "At Home" store.
> Didn't notice the price, but I can go back and get one for you if you want.,


Dave,
Would you do that for me? I'm a little hurt that I can't get my paws on one of those puppies.... I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Got an email from Kmart yesterday saying there was a delay. Actually when I read the email it was an update from UPS saying they were going to be in my area and instead of UPS Surepost delivering on Tuesday, they would be delivering that day. Hey good news! So got two boxes delivered from Kmart. One smaller rectangular box which had 4 fish and the zombie foot. The other really large box had tons of air pillows and 1 Fish!!! Scratched my head as there was room in the other box and certainly the giant box the one fish came in was extreme overkill. Kmart really needs to work on their shipping, such a waste. But glad I got all my fish. I think I like them almost more than the cat or dog and it will be good for all kinds of uses: pirates fishing, skelly cat about to eat his fish dinner, underwater dead sea look, toxic stream fish kill off, kitchen food prep (as someone mentioned).

There should be no surprise that the Skeleton Fish is a Crazy Bonez product I guess but don't know anyone has mentioned that yet. Here's one of my guys.










I haven't seen this guy listed on the CB's website or anywhere else so think it might be an exclusive for Kmart this year. I ordered mine online and had it shipped for free with one of their offers. But you can have it sent to a local Kmart or Sears store for free also.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Unfortunately Kmart no longer gives you the option of ship to store on the fish. I was on their site and wanted the fish, spider, and skeleton rat but never followed through to have it sent to store. I ordered them a few days ago and had to pay 5.99 shipping and the rat was out of stock. Once again my procrastination got the best of me . I double checked again now and it's still ship to home only. I did note in the Target thread though that they will have the fish for $6.00.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Target had a crow last year similar to the CrazyBonez one we've all seen but it was different. Not sure if Target is buying a different CB version or a knockoff. If a knockoff can understand the price difference. In general I haven't been impressed with the quality of resin tombstones and such from Target for a while. OT and Ross last year had a bull dog similar to the CB's one but it too was different and people reported it was flimsy and broke. Just worth mentioning depending on how you use or how long you intend to keep your halloween props. The CB fish is very sturdy and rigid plastic.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Yas I did notice Oriental tradings and cotsco's dog was different from mine but in just comparing it is definitely the same fish. They also have the eyeball doorbell this year for $10.00 a $6.00 difference than Big Lots.
http://www.target.com/p/halloween-fish-skeleton/-/A-17358657#prodSlot=medium_1_2&term=halloween+fish
http://www.kmart.com/skeleton-fish-5.5-in/p-009W008176614001P?prdNo=1&blockNo=1&blockType=G1


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Took a look at Target's site. They say their fish is Exclusive to Target. So not sure what to make of that since we know Kmart has the Crazy Bonez skeleton fish. I know people were finding it hard to locate some of Targets props last year, believe few of any one item was on the shelf and they wouldn't put out or order more until what was out there was sold. Correct me if I'm wrong. If so and they keep to the same policy just don't want to see people waiting and not being able to get what they want.


----------



## John Harris (Jul 31, 2015)

Hi I've been wanting a doorbell and I read a post that they were somewhere for $10 does anyone have the link to the page? Thanks in advance!!!?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

John Harris said:


> Hi I've been wanting a doorbell and I read a post that they were somewhere for $10 does anyone have the link to the page? Thanks in advance!!!


Big Lots has them in the store. At Home (formerly Garden Ridge) has them in store. Either of those store shopping threads will have photos of them. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Has anyone bought the KMart witch? She looks awesome, but would really like to have some feedback from a person on her.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Got my fish delivered today. I LOVE him!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Paint It Black said:


> Got my fish delivered today. I LOVE him!!


Your jars look fantastic PIB!


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

Put those piranha skeleton fish in a aquarium tank with some severed limbs that would look cool!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Took a look at Target's site. They say their fish is Exclusive to Target. So not sure what to make of that since we know Kmart has the Crazy Bonez skeleton fish. I know people were finding it hard to locate some of Targets props last year, believe few of any one item was on the shelf and they wouldn't put out or order more until what was out there was sold. Correct me if I'm wrong. If so and they keep to the same policy just don't want to see people waiting and not being able to get what they want.


target is a big pain in the behind in my opinion....AND they have two things i absolutely want this year and am cringing thinking what i am going to have to go though to try to get them...........id never go buy another halloween item from them if i could, i cant stand how they stock and run their online stock.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

if you see something somewhere like on kmarts online you better order it right then..i bought the smaller rats/mouse skellies twice and when i got the second box they were sold out i heard from the members here that day...........dont wait..........i hope they get some in their stores but you never know. least they do have stock online.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Hilda said:


> Thank you GoS!! Yes. The fish is great! It's amusing the heck out of me. Very nice quality too. The mouth is adjustable too. It is 360 degree and it sits up on those bottom fins. So very good opportunity to display it. Actually, I might have to shave some off one side to mount it on a board for a wall lab specimen like I planned! LOL
> 
> The dog is very cute. Thanks.


target has the animated actually on their website so you CAN ORDER it imagine that...lol...i got two..........type in singing fish, thats how you will find it, they are so weird.......agh


----------



## LittlMissApril (Jul 31, 2015)

20% off everything today only. Pose n stay skeletons are $45.89.


----------



## Creeping Shadow (Aug 12, 2015)

That mask stand is very unique! I have never seen anything like it in any Halloween store. I collect masks but I can imagine it would be very unsettling to see one come to life when guests arrive. 


Ghost of Spookie said:


> Looks like a number of Kmart's halloween items have come on line and are available to order. May not be in stores yet and not everything I saw or was interested was available yet. Figure they are still working on updating their site.
> 
> Anyway has anyone ever seen this: it's called It's Alive Mask Motion Maker:
> 
> ...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

LittlMissApril said:


> 20% off everything today only. Pose n stay skeletons are $45.89.



Yes I noticed the sale info on their website last night. Two different % offers applied to halloween items. One of them does expire Sunday, 16th, so you'll save more money by ordering today than tomorrow right now. 




screamqueen2012 said:


> target is a big pain in the behind in my opinion....AND they have two things i absolutely want this year and am cringing thinking what i am going to have to go though to try to get them...........id never go buy another halloween item from them if i could, i cant stand how they stock and run their online stock.



BTW the fish at Kmart are part of this sale, so no longer 9.99,* but right now today 7.64*. Not quite 6.00 like Target has them priced at, but they are available to order from Kmart right now where as they aren't at Target. I totally hear you screamqueen. I was interested in their crow last year and it was sold out online and only available in stores, kept checking my nearby stores. Someone always got there before I did if it was listed as available on the website at that location and clerks said they had no more in the back and now they were sold out would be putting another order from the warehouse for more inventory. But there wasn't any way other than showing up at the store to buy it to get my hands on one. Got disgusted and gave up. Later saw one broken one on the shelf so saw that they were different from my Tweety Bonez one. I ended up picking another one up at CVS when they got their Tweety Bonez in. I too would rather shop elsewhere for halloween and I have store minutes away from me.

Here are the current Halloween applicable offers on Kmart:

Free shipping on orders $49 or more; 15% off regularly priced Halloween costumes and decor sold by Kmart (reflected in price shown) Expires 8/29; Online only--Extra 10% off Halloween on items sold by Kmart (reflected in price shown) Expires Sunday, 8/16!!! And if you are a Bonus Member you can earn 5% back in points on a Sears card on the items sold by Kmart.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

STILL no sign of Halloween in our local Kmart. However, I did find some cool memorial wreaths and cemetery flowers on clearance for only $3.29 each!!

I pulled apart a memorial wreath and completely redid it (only using the styro guts and wire holder) for a DOTD cemetery wreath.










Now these beauties are perfect as is to add to my new Day of the Dead boneyard. They had them in several colors.


----------



## John Harris (Jul 31, 2015)

I went to a Kmart about 15 miles away from me and they had all there Halloween stuff set up today?. I took some pictures. I will try to upload them as soon as I can.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Heads up to anyone who wanted the little black animated mummy dog Hilda posted a photo of in this thread a number of weeks before, It's available again. Saw it on Kmart's website reg. 24.99 online for 21.24. It can be shipped and is available for store pickup (was in my area). And if you download the Kmart app you can even sit in your car and have the item delivered to your car within 5 minutes of arriving at a designated parking area so you don't have to go in to the store. Really helpful I guess depending on time you go and if your pick up store (Kmart or sometimes Sears location) is located in a big mall. There are also coupons out there for halloween deals based on $spent or Sears card used, so check that out before placing your order. 

http://www.kmart.com/totally-ghoul-...P?sid=IMx20120601x002000-Seasonal-activeusers

There's a video of the guy on the Kmart site and it's quite animated. Jumps, snarls, barks, whines, sits, jumps. I think for animation and realistic sound it is one of the best "cheap" props I've seen. @@Hilda, how does the battery seem to hold up on this guy?


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Our Kmart is stocked..so to speak. They have a few posable skeltons and some of the cats/dogs. A bunch of costumes, make-up, and the usual assortment of cheap masks, etc.. I've seen them decline over the past few years in terms of nice stuff. They used to offer a decent variety of props but anymor seems they have cut way back. Of course they already have 5 aisles of Christmas crap set up and have cleared a huge floor space for their Xmas tree display.


----------



## LittlMissApril (Jul 31, 2015)

Crazy bonez 30% off already discounted prices. 5` lifesize skeleton $26.45. Buster bones same price. Rat $6.61 and they have a few more. I don't know how long the sale is good for.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

We no longer have a Kmart close enough to us for really shopping at. So I have used the website to order from and like that they now have options for shipping to you or picking up at either a Kmart or Sears for free. This year I have bought a few things from them: Fishes and the mummy dog prop. 

Funny thing was I placed my last order with Kmart, got an expected "delivery date" of a few days later and thought Great! Turns out that's when Kmart shipped my item UPS Ground to Sears and that took a few more days until I got my Pick Up Ready email from Sears/Kmart. So it didn't quite happen when I was expecting it to. Plus I also scratched my head on this whole procedure. They sent my package UPS to Sears so I could drive there to pick it up for free but they could have just offered free UPS shipping to me instead I would think and I could have had it in my hands sooner and been even more pleased with the delivery. More of a Win-Win I would have thought. Still it was a smooth process and am glad if I don't want to pay shipping I have a closer location to pick it up at. Guess it's their incentive to order a minimum amount of merchandise for the free shipping but honestly there are just times when what you need is less than the maximum.

In fact my mummy dog just arrived this past week and I picked it up at Sears at one of our local malls. Apart from the drive there, it was a pretty quick process. Sears has a Merchandise Pick Up area (mine was around the back of the store with a separate entrance to it from the outside which was great so you didn't have to waste your time going through the mall or the store to pick up your package). You enter a pretty stark room with chairs, vending machines and a computer screen with keyboard setup. You enter your order number and you see it get listed on a Monitor. The monitor shows your name and a running clock display. Sears has this policy that they start to process it from their warehouse area there within 5 minutes or you get a $10 gift certificate I think it was. Didn't have a chance to see what that was about as a guy came out with my package under the 5 minutes. And I was on my way back home. I found it all very efficient. I do wish we still had a Kmart in our area because I use to love to wander among all the Ghoul products.

LittlMissApril, I will check out their website to see if there's anything else I can use so thanks for the heads up.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

LittlMissApril said:


> Crazy bonez 30% off already discounted prices. 5` lifesize skeleton $26.45. Buster bones same price. Rat $6.61 and they have a few more. I don't know how long the sale is good for.


Is this online only or are the prices good in store as well?


----------



## LittlMissApril (Jul 31, 2015)

Online only and instore pick up. extra15 gives you an extra 15% off valid until 4 pm today.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

OMG the Mummy dog is super cheap now!! $11.81 _and you can get an extra 15% off today before 4pm?! Any idea is that is ET or PT?_ Holy cow. 'Course now I have my dog and a lot of other things I'm seeing on their site . That's a good price on the striking snake. Great price on the CrazyBonez skelly fish. Some of the large props are drastically reduced now. Gemmy lighting is on sale including the fire and ice, attic light and some of this year's projection spots. Wish they had the strictly orange spot light.  The CrazyBonez animals (spiders, rats) are for the bigger animals and the mini ones (large 11.02 & mini 3.08). Best way to find things is to do a search for all Halloween. Lots of things came up for me that way that didn't before like the 5 foot skeleton and the all the CrazyBonez dogs of different sizes. Also saw the animated Live Wires that Spirit Halloween is carrying this year. Bought that one too already but noticed SH online is sold out so if you are looking for it and don't have a SH with it in stock, Kmart is your source. If you get the extra 15% off it's $26 something. Good deal. 



Thanks for the Coupon Code.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

The Live Wires has sold out on Kmart.com now.

I think the 4pm 15% off code expiration must have been for 4pm ET (I'm west coast) since when I went to order the discount was down to 30% halloween sale and 10% extra which was their standard online advertised discount for the whole day. Although I thought when I entered the extra15 code it said it had been applied so not really sure. Still a good deal either way.

I did take advantage of ordering the large Crazy Bonez dog which looks like Sasha on GR's site. I think the dimensions on this large dog are listed wrong on the site (hope so) since based on the numbers would make him smaller than Buster which at 21 inches tall is a medium sized dog. Guess I'll see when it arrives at my local Sears. The photo of him on their site looks exactly like Sasha to me. I wasn't planning on buying another dog but fell in love with the looks of Sasha in photos people have posted. My bull dogs are more vicious looking and Sasha should appeal to the little kids who get scared easily. Just lovable. He retailed there for 79.99 on sale for 55.99 and with the discounts however they applied them he ended up being 35.27 for me.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

GoS, we must be on the same wavelength. I broke down and got a Sasha as well , and a Buster ( which I already had) , a rat, the vulture 11 dollars and change) and a lifesize skelly ( already have several of these to but I let my mom use one for her porch so I was one down...still didn't need another one , oh well lol. Got them all for store pickup. I went to the store earlier to see the prices and they are on sale but Buster is 41.00 in store, 26.?? online, it was a no brainer.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Disembodiedvoice, we do seem to meet over some of the same props LOL. I guess my mad lab will have a nice dog to keep the good doctor company (NOT as an experiment just to clarify upfront!). Not part of the original plan but I passed on GR's sales on him, missed out on Costco's online listing, so third times a charm!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Dang, wish the sale was still going on. Those were great prices if you found something you could order online and pick up. 

I just got my little mummy dog which I had ordered before this recent sale. It is so cute and the movement on it is great. I was thinking I might order another one and give the second one as a halloween present to my next door neighbors' little girl. We keep gifts between us on the low end so $12 I'd jump at but now it's back up to $18 I'm less inclined. We already picked up a halloween card and book for her. Hopefully there will be another sale soon. The large skelly dog I did order during the last sale is on it's way to my local Sears and should arrive on Friday. Probably won't get a notice to pick up until Friday night so if I can't pick up Saturday looks like next Monday. 

Disembodied, if you get your dog before me, can you let us know if it's the same as the GR Sasha? Thanks.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

My large CrazyBonez dog arrived at Sears for pick up on Friday and I wasn't able to pick up until today. Yes, she is GR Sasha BTW although her CrazyBonez product tag calls her Bruiser. She doesn't look like a Bruiser, more like a dog that will lick you to death so I'm sticking with Sasha for her. She comes in a box like this:










and her legs and head are attached to her body by elastic cords. The parts fit in and lock easily and in no time you've built yourself a lovable large dog!
























Thanks so much LittlMissApril. Without your heads up I doubt I would have known about the sale and so glad to get her for $35. A definite kid pleaser too.


----------

